# Turbo for a 10.0:1 CR engine



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm new to turbos, and I don't understand much about them (other than how they work.) I need to know, if I can safely boost my sr (has 10.0:1 CR). If I can, How many psi could I run safely? and one more question, what turbo to get. Thanks.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> I'm new to turbos, and I don't understand much about them (other than how they work.) I need to know, if I can safely boost my sr (has 10.0:1 CR). If I can, How many psi could I run safely? and one more question, what turbo to get. Thanks.


Yes you can turbo the motor, boost depends on turbo, and turbo choice depends on goals. because there are soo many choices and nearly all of them have been documented you shoudl read up on them to find out which turbo suits your needs and budget.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

wes said:


> Yes you can turbo the motor, boost depends on turbo, and turbo choice depends on goals. because there are soo many choices and nearly all of them have been documented you shoudl read up on them to find out which turbo suits your needs and budget.



I was thinking more of a T3 T04 turbo, but I'm new to turbos, so I don't understand any of the numbers other than the a/r. So, I'm not sure if this is a big turbo or not.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> I was thinking more of a T3 T04 turbo, but I'm new to turbos, so I don't understand any of the numbers other than the a/r. So, I'm not sure if this is a big turbo or not.



its not a HUGE turbo per se, but it is pretty big.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> I was thinking more of a T3 T04 turbo, but I'm new to turbos, so I don't understand any of the numbers other than the a/r. So, I'm not sure if this is a big turbo or not.


Well there are a TON of different T3/T4 honestly. SOme that support about 300ISH HP and other that support about 500. So if you picked the smallest and it was at 8PSI is may make about 230 or so WHP and if you picked the largest and were at 8 PSI it would make in the 300's. So how much boost it can hold and what PSI you should runs depends on turbo size. And honestly turbo size should depend on what you are doing with the car and what kind of powerband you want to achieve.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't know how you can understand what a/r is and not the other designation numbers for a turbo...........but anyways.......

do you want laggy but peaky power? like a huge top end number and lag?
do you want good power but a wide useable powerband?

what is your budget.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I don't know how you can understand what a/r is and not the other designation numbers for a turbo...........but anyways.......
> 
> do you want laggy but peaky power? like a huge top end number and lag?
> do you want good power but a wide useable powerband?
> ...



Someone explained the a/r to me a few days ago...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Someone explained the a/r to me a few days ago...


I want a wide usable powerband for daily driving. I have a s14 sr20de (dont ask why i got the non turbo) and I want to turbo it. It has 10.0:1 compression and I know that's alittle high for turbo, but I want to try it. I plan running low boost at the start say around (6-8 psi), and try to find out the peak boost without scarificing a headgasket. I've been told that the stock KA will run around 11 psi. Anything over 11 and the headgasket will go. It has 9.5 cr so, logically speaking, a 10.0 cr will have a lower boost level, so I was think (6-8) at the start, and then eventually 9 or 10 for the most.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> I want a wide usable powerband for daily driving. I have a s14 sr20de (dont ask why i got the non turbo) and I want to turbo it. It has 10.0:1 compression and I know that's alittle high for turbo, but I want to try it. I plan running low boost at the start say around (6-8 psi), and try to find out the peak boost without scarificing a headgasket. I've been told that the stock KA will run around 11 psi. Anything over 11 and the headgasket will go. It has 9.5 cr so, logically speaking, a 10.0 cr will have a lower boost level, so I was think (6-8) at the start, and then eventually 9 or 10 for the most.



what do u mean not to ask why you got the non turbo version? the s14 never came with an sr20de to begin with. if you have the factory motor, then youre running a ka24de...unless you or someone else swapped an N/A sr20 in the car.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> I want a wide usable powerband for daily driving. I have a s14 sr20de (dont ask why i got the non turbo) and I want to turbo it. It has 10.0:1 compression and I know that's alittle high for turbo, but I want to try it. I plan running low boost at the start say around (6-8 psi), and try to find out the peak boost without scarificing a headgasket. I've been told that the stock KA will run around 11 psi. Anything over 11 and the headgasket will go. It has 9.5 cr so, logically speaking, a 10.0 cr will have a lower boost level, so I was think (6-8) at the start, and then eventually 9 or 10 for the most.


So you swapped in a non turbo SR20? 

At any rate your wrong about how much boost it can potentially held at that compression ratio. With proper fuel and tuning it can hold more than that. I'd say a S15 T28 or a GT28RS is a good match for what you want to do.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

also, one thing i want to know is...how do you figure your motor has 10.0:1 compression? im not trying to diss you or take a stab at your knowledge, im just curious.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

oh, this website... 

http://www.nissansilvia.co.nz/tech/Silvia-180SX Table.htm

I have an S14 SR20DE.

No offense taken. This table has helped me out alot.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> oh, this website...
> 
> http://www.nissansilvia.co.nz/tech/Silvia-180SX Table.htm
> 
> ...



i think i know whats happening here...lol

your car isnt a silvia(it wasnt available in the U.S.)..so unless you or someone else put the sr20 in the car, you have the factory ka24de.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> i think i know whats happening here...lol
> 
> your car isnt a silvia(it wasnt available in the U.S.)..so unless you or someone else put the sr20 in the car, you have the factory ka24de.


Thi sis why I asked if he swapped the SR20 into his car. As stated if you did not swap the SR20 in then your car has the KA24


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well it would only make sense that he has an sr swapped into his car, if you look at the car he lists, he clearly knows it's an s13.....however I'd like to see pics just to be sure.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm sorry, let me restate this. Ok. 

I have an 89 240sx (240sx its american.) with a sr20de from a 95 silvia s14. I'm trying to find what turbo would be good for the engine. NOt wanting to know what you guys think about me swapping a sr into my 240. Thank you.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> i think i know whats happening here...lol
> 
> your car isnt a silvia(it wasnt available in the U.S.)..so unless you or someone else put the sr20 in the car, you have the factory ka24de.



Who said anything about a silvia? I said i have an engine from a silvia. Even my profile says that I have a 89 NISSAN 240SX (S13) I used the s13 to tell people with brains that its a coupe rather than a fastback (hatchback for the morons). I bought a s14 sr20DE from a third party. I want to turbo it, but I don't know what turbo to get. Well I know now, so we can drop the subject.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

That is what I was thinking you must have done. What turbo did you decide on?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

me and wes just wanted to clear things up before we gave u useless information or anything like that.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's understandable. Sorry about the misconfusion. I've chosen the Silvia S15 T-28 turbo. I've heard that it provides a decent powerband, while still retaining drivability on the street. I think I'm going to start with about 8 psi of boost, and eventually work to 11 (with the correct fuel mapping), and hopefully tear the block down, and replace the stock 10.0 pistons, with a lower 8.5 cr piston. However this is not untill I'm ready for more power. I'm working on posting pics of the S14 engine, but my camera is currently being fixed, so it might take a while. But If anyone could help me find some wiring diagrams for a s14 turbo sr20det, that would help me out a bunch. Thanks.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you can use the Australian s14 (200sx) workshop manual


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ok. Thanks. Do you would know where I could possibly find a s14 200sx service manual? I live in America, do you know of any websites?


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Try this
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/e15et/
They are glad to help other nissan ppl, their primary interest is the e15et powerplant
Peace


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

you can turbo a high_er_ compression motor...the tuning is just a lil more involved  what are you going to run for engine management?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I was thinking about contacting HKS, after JWT to see if they can reprogram my ecu, or I might just use the stock s14 sr20det ecu. Phase2motortrend has one for sale.

This is what I was thinking about doing....

S15 T28 Turbo. 
S14 SR20DET ECU.
SR20DET Fuel Injectors (S13 or S14, I think the S15 injectors will require some ecu work, but not sure)
Z32 MAF. 


Oh yeah, the reason why I have a non-tubo Sr20, it was a gift for me. I was searching for a KA24E for 6 months, but the cheapest SOHC engine with trans was like 800. I fought my sr with trans and wiring along with the maf for 500. See where I'm coming from?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

definitely going to want a specific tune for your setup. a DET tune and a DE tune will be different. the car will last much longer with the right tune


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I would like to get a sr20 as a gift too...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm still new to turbos, and I need to know alot about them. Someone explained to me a/r, but I don't understand anything else about the turbos. such as a TD04-H T28 turbo? someone help me out here. I also need to know the difference between an internal and external wastegate. I've been told by people around here that they have an internal wastegate, and others have the same setup, and they say it's an external wastegate. WTF? Is this determined based on the mounting location of the wastegate?


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Basically, yes
Internal is in the same body as the exhaust 'shell', and dumps into the downpipe, usually connected to a vacuum actuator near the compression 'shell'
External is in the exhaust before the turbo


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.hksusa.com/FAQ/?id=1548


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

This is a turbo with an internal WG attached, you can also see the exhaust housing where the exhaust exits and the WG flapper door is located. 

http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=GRT-TBO-002&Category_Code=GRT

This shows a large divided housing turbo that will only work with an external WG. As you can see there is no where for the housing to bleed off gas for the WG so the WG gets mounted on the turbo manifold to control boost. 

http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=GRT-TBO-021&Category_Code=GRT


----------

